# Breeding one doe to two bucks?



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been starting to breed my does and doing leash breedings as usual. Well yesterday when I was setting up a breeding I thought gosh this doe would cross well with ___ buck...but also would cross well with ___ buck. I was really torn, but went with the breeding I had originally planned. Then I got to thinking...since you can have more then one sire per litter. Has anyone here perposely bred a doe to more than one buck for hopes of getting kids from both bucks? Will ADGA, AGS, and/or NDGA accept registration for kids of one litter by two different bucks? With or without DNA testing. Say you had a brown eyed doe bred to a wattled brown eyed buck and bred to another buck that was blue eyed without wattles...one kid came out wattled and one came out blue eyed. You'd be able to know which kid was from which sire in that situation...but would a registry allow that? I haven't yet had a situation where I didn't know the sire of the litter so don't know what is required as far as DNA testing goes. 

Any info. or thoughts on this would be great. I'd also love to hear from those who have had more than one sire in a litter.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

On the ADGA site it states; With the recent ability to use DNA, it has become relatively easy for ADGA to use this technology to establish proof of parentage or proof that the listed parentage is not possible. This is very serious action and is necessary for the integrity of the ADGA Herd books.
So I would take that as with DNA to prove which kid had which sire they would register them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had kids from 2 bucks accidently. I had to DNA both males and all the kids for ADGA. Then when I knew who belonged to whom, I registered with AGS.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How much did that cost Karen? Did AGS also want proof of DNA? Or did they allow registration without? Obviously you would want to get the correct sire for the kids, but just curious how they handle registration like that. I know they aren't as strict as ADGA.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think AGS even noticed that it was one female and 2 different males for the 4 kids on the applications. I didn't say anything. I just registered them like normal since I knew who the sire was.

DNA'ing everyone wasn't cheap. It is like $36 per DNA test. For me it was X6. Then you still have to pay all the regular registration fees. But, now those goats are DNA tested and will never have to be tested again. Honestly, it was still cheaper than DNA testing an alpaca so I didn't balk at it too much.

You contact ADGA and tell them what is going on and they mail you a packet with the forms and stuff for each DNA test that you want to do. Then you just follow instructions and mail it all back in. I think you pay when you order the packet.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That still wouldn't be a bad price especially if you really wanted those specific babies.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

its not a common enough occurrence to do it purposely. it is possible, but rare. 

i bred a doe to two bucks this year. nubian doe, i bred her to the nubian boy on the leash and then ran her with the saaen buck to make sure sinc i wa questjining the nuhians fertility. all three kids were saaen cross.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

to be honest -- you would be setting yourself up for "bad mouthing" by doing that as to "making up registration". I could see someone saying something about breeding practices, it getting around, then you are in a position of having to dna your entire herd to prove the registration papers - at $35 a pop - thats ALOT of money!

Best to NOT do that! IMHO


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

$27 per goat being DNA tested. Just did four of mine a couple weeks ago through ADGA. Both does kidded at the same time and claimed all the kids. I just did both adult does and both doe kids, none of the bucks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

kelebek said:


> to be honest -- you would be setting yourself up for "bad mouthing" by doing that as to "making up registration". I could see someone saying something about breeding practices, it getting around, then you are in a position of having to dna your entire herd to prove the registration papers - at $35 a pop - thats ALOT of money!
> 
> Best to NOT do that! IMHO


That is a very good point! I don't think i'd ever do this purposely, but got to thinking and was kind of curious. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## briancharlesgra (Jan 3, 2013)

*Gaza: Clinton works for truce 'in the days ahead'*

Post has been deleted, no political here on TGS


----------



## mikescott (Dec 16, 2012)

so u can have dna test done???????????? get real these people dont no anything i would like 2 no the $ ...goats r livestock get real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! people dont kill this site!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

DNA testing can be a help if it is not known who the buck is.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

mikescott said:


> so u can have dna test done???????????? get real these people dont no anything i would like 2 no the $ ...goats r livestock get real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! people dont kill this site!!!!!!!!!!!


Huh???


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

firelight27 said:


> Huh???


yeah that was my thought too ??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

mikescott said:


> so u can have dna test done???????????? get real these people dont no anything i would like 2 no the $ ...goats r livestock get real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, absolutely you can have a DNA test done with your goats to determine sire or sire(s) of the litter.

If you would like to see more information:
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=49&Itemid=203
http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/goat.php
http://www.genomnz.co.nz/Home/Goat/tabid/86/Default.aspx
http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/dnatyping.php
http://www.pedigreeinternational.com/dna.htm

I'm sorry, but ethical, serious breeders of registered goats who are questioning a sire of a kid or kid(s) that will be registered will have a DNA test done. This is an advanced world we live in where livestock DNAing isn't a pipedream. Breeders do it all the time. It's not uncommon or outrageously priced either (around $35-40 per test).



> people dont kill this site!!!!!!!!!!!


Apart from your comment, there are very helpful replies in this thread.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed,, HUH??? You may not have meant to come off the way it sounds, but please choose words carefully this is a fun group and has children on it as well. 
Also agreed with Kylee!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

firelight27 said:


> Huh???


I second the huh???


----------

